# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Pterois Volitans

## Pedro Lopes

Boas

preciso de ajuda, adquiri há algum tempo um pterois volitans na extinta loja da Redfish , adquiri já com um problema que não me preocupou na altura,a barbatana caudal está fechada e apresenta uma cor verde-amarelo fluorescente.
Alguma dica do que possa ser?
Ele alimenta-se bem, comida seca, Guppys e mollys essencialmente.

----------


## bruno.lino

Viva.

Comprei um Pterois, mas o gajo n come nada... bem tenta mordiscar um cromis, mas nada... Ainda é pequeno, cerca de 10cms.
Quantos guppies é que come por semana /mês?

Acerca da doença... não te posso ajudar por enquanto.

Cumps

Bruno Lino

----------


## Pedro Lopes

2 Guppyes por refeição ou 1 molly por semana devem chegar, apesar de que há quem aconselhe a não abusar dos peixes de agua doce. :Admirado:

----------


## bruno.lino

Viva.

Resolvi o problema. Fui à loja onde o comprei, e comprei uns peixes congelados (250Gr. -> 10). Já comeu e ficou engasgado  :yb624: ...

----------


## Pedro Lopes

que loja?? que assim tb compro alguns

----------


## Carlos Conde

> Boas
> 
> preciso de ajuda, adquiri há algum tempo um pterois volitans na extinta loja da Redfish , adquiri já com um problema que não me preocupou na altura,a barbatana caudal está fechada e apresenta uma cor verde-amarelo fluorescente.
> Alguma dica do que possa ser?
> Ele alimenta-se bem, comida seca, Guppys e mollys essencialmente.


A redfish fechou, também n admira aquilo parecia mais um armazem.

Bem Pedro se ele vai comendo menos mal  :SbSourire21: 

Tenta pôr mais corrente no aquario para o obrigar a mexer-se.

A barbatana pode estar atrofiada.

Abraço

----------


## bruno.lino

> que loja?? que assim tb compro alguns


Aquaplante.

Mas mesmo assim, acho que lhe vou dar um guppie para lhe aguçar o apetite  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Aquaplante.
> 
> Mas mesmo assim, acho que lhe vou dar um guppie para lhe aguçar o apetite


e que peixes fazem parte do menu? :SbOk3:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Treine seu volitans a comer o que voce oferece num pedacinho de madeira ou espeto, qualquer coisa fina e comprida.
Ofereça pedacinhos de camarão e peixe marinho. É só espetar e passar próximo a ele, movimente como se fosse um animal vivo e até fuja um pouco quando ele se aproximar.
Depois de treinado, fica bem mais facil e seguro. 
Oferecer somente peixes de agua doce sobrecarregam o figado e podem levar o volitans ou outros lions a morte.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Treine seu volitans a comer o que voce oferece num pedacinho de madeira ou espeto, qualquer coisa fina e comprida.
> Ofereça pedacinhos de camarão e peixe marinho. É só espetar e passar próximo a ele, movimente como se fosse um animal vivo e até fuja um pouco quando ele se aproximar.
> Depois de treinado, fica bem mais facil e seguro. 
> Oferecer somente peixes de agua doce sobrecarregam o figado e podem levar o volitans ou outros lions a morte.


Felizmente o meu não é esquisito até granulado ele come :yb624:

----------


## bruno.lino

Que granulado é que come?
O meu n liga nem a mysis, artemia, nada... nem flocos claro. Mas gosta de observar os outros qpeixes quando comem...  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Lopes

pastilhas de fundo ( nutrafin ) :Cool: 

e até granulado para ciclideos  :SbSourire2: 


Já agora podias dizer que peixes traz essa mistura??

----------


## bruno.lino

Vou ver se consigo identificar a especie, mas sao de agua doce. parecem-me "limpa-vidros". não faço ideia do nome daquilo...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> pastilhas de fundo ( nutrafin )
> 
> e até granulado para ciclideos 
> 
> 
> Já agora podias dizer que peixes traz essa mistura??



Olá Pedro

São pastilhas de fundo para peixes teleostes (não sei se está bem escrito),Plentoscomos e afins.
De qualquer dos modos custa-me acreditar que os peixes leão as comam...mas como se está sempre a aprender :Admirado: 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Olá Pedro
> 
> São pastilhas de fundo para peixes teleostes (não sei se está bem escrito),Plentoscomos e afins.
> De qualquer dos modos custa-me acreditar que os peixes leão as comam...mas como se está sempre a aprender
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


Aqui fica a referencia: 


A-6050 Comprimés qui s'enfoncent Nutrafin Max - 50 g 







 Mas assim que possivel ponho um video...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Pedro

È isso :Pracima: 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
São peixes espectaculares, tive um que atingiu 22cm.
Na minha opinião não se deve dar peixes vivos por 2 razões.
1º Não é ético, se gostamos de aquáriofilia e fazemos os possiveis para manter os nossos peixes em condições, não é correcto que estejamos a sacrificar peixes ornamentais para esse efeito. Exitem no mercado peixes congelados para esse efeito, alem dos problemas de saude que podem provocar, como já foi referido pelo Mauricio.
2º É estar a aguçar um instinto já de si altamente predatório, e estar a habituar  comer apenas algo que se mexa. Quando começam a desaparecer camarões, palhaços, donzelas e até Lineatus com 8cm (como aconteceu comigo), deixamos de achar piada. :SbSourire2:  
Ai questionamo-nos se fizemos a opção correcta ao adquirir tal magnifico peixe e deparmo-nos com um dilema. Ou vendemos o peixe (o que não é nada fácil, porque grandes ninguem os quer) ou ficamos com ele e vai restar no aquario apenas o que não lhe couber na boca.
Este é o futuro de um aquário de quem tem um peixe destes, quando saudavel e que crece a olhos vistos todos os dias. É por gostar tanto deles e achar que foi o mais magnifico peixe que tive e alguma vez terei, que se quiser apreciá-los, vou ao oceanário.
Mas já que tencionam dar-lhes comida viva, nada como ir apanhar uns camarões nas poças, e vê-lo a caçar especilmente de noite.
Não gostam de muita luz, pois foi devido a um upgrade na iluminação que fiz (de 150 para 250w) que "stressou" deixou de comer e ao fim de 3 meses morreu, sem que eu consegisse fazer nada, pois agarra-lo  e obrigá-lo a comer, está fora de questão.
Desculpem este desabafo, mas gosto de animais, e devemos pensar e informarmo-nos muito bem antes de aquirir certos peixes. Pois podemos não ter condições para os manter.
Um abraço.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Boas.
> São peixes espectaculares, tive um que atingiu 22cm.
> Na minha opinião não se deve dar peixes vivos por 2 razões.
> 1º Não é ético, se gostamos de aquáriofilia e fazemos os possiveis para manter os nossos peixes em condições, não é correcto que estejamos a sacrificar peixes ornamentais para esse efeito. Exitem no mercado peixes congelados para esse efeito, alem dos problemas de saude que podem provocar, como já foi referido pelo Mauricio.
> 2º É estar a aguçar um instinto já de si altamente predatório, e estar a habituar  comer apenas algo que se mexa. Quando começam a desaparecer camarões, palhaços, donzelas e até Lineatus com 8cm (como aconteceu comigo), deixamos de achar piada. 
> Ai questionamo-nos se fizemos a opção correcta ao adquirir tal magnifico peixe e deparmo-nos com um dilema. Ou vendemos o peixe (o que não é nada fácil, porque grandes ninguem os quer) ou ficamos com ele e vai restar no aquario apenas o que não lhe couber na boca.
> Este é o futuro de um aquário de quem tem um peixe destes, quando saudavel e que crece a olhos vistos todos os dias. É por gostar tanto deles e achar que foi o mais magnifico peixe que tive e alguma vez terei, que se quiser apreciá-los, vou ao oceanário.
> Mas já que tencionam dar-lhes comida viva, nada como ir apanhar uns camarões nas poças, e vê-lo a caçar especilmente de noite.
> Não gostam de muita luz, pois foi devido a um upgrade na iluminação que fiz (de 150 para 250w) que "stressou" deixou de comer e ao fim de 3 meses morreu, sem que eu consegisse fazer nada, pois agarra-lo  e obrigá-lo a comer, está fora de questão.
> ...


Plenamente de acordo :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

Uma outra solução seria ter o peixe sózinho num outro aquario, quem puder claro, e aí sim, alimentá-lo como ele merece, mas sempre com peixes congelados. :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Plenamente de acordo
> 
> Uma outra solução seria ter o peixe sózinho num outro aquario, quem puder claro, e aí sim, alimentá-lo como ele merece, mas sempre com peixes congelados.



Muito sinceramente; se nâo tem uma opinião que me sirva não postem; ok ?
poupam-me trabalho de vos responder...
O peixe ter a barbatana fechada não tem nada a ver com comer pastilhas ou de vez em quando comer um guppy ou uma molly; ou será que na natureza eles só comem peixes mortos???
 Se voçês se derem ao trabalho de ler antes de escrever verdades absolutas; deveriam ter lido que quando respondi ao bruno.lino , referi que existem teses que dizem que deveremos evitar peixes de agua doce... :Admirado: 

Será que a comida processada que compram é só de peixe marinhos da área originaria dos vossos peixes??
não me parece, isso da consciência é muito bonito, mas cada um tem a sua...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Muito sinceramente; se nâo tem uma opinião que me sirva não postem; ok ?
> poupam-me trabalho de vos responder...
> O peixe ter a barbatana fechada não tem nada a ver com comer pastilhas ou de vez em quando comer um guppy ou uma molly; ou será que na natureza eles só comem peixes mortos???
>  Se voçês se derem ao trabalho de ler antes de escrever verdades absolutas; deveriam ter lido que quando respondi ao bruno.lino , referi que existem teses que dizem que deveremos evitar peixes de agua doce...
> 
> Será que a comida processada que compram é só de peixe marinhos da área originaria dos vossos peixes??
> não me parece, isso da consciência é muito bonito, mas cada um tem a sua...


Viva Pedro,

Eu por exemplo tenho observado este post e gostei muito das respostas colocadas pelos membros em grande parte baseadas nas suas experiências.

Este hobby cresce na sua qualidade mais pela partilha de experiências, que valem mais de que qualquer estudo ou tese teórica. Daí a existência deste tipo de fóruns. 

A vida é um mar constante de aprendizagens e além do mais o "saber não ocupa espaço".

Com toda a franqueza parece-me que foi muito rude na sua resposta. Não vi ninguém a ofende-lo mas antes a partilharem consigo as suas experiências, conselhos e opiniões.

Eu por exemplo acho perfeitamente natural observar na natureza os comportamentos predatorios dos peixes (é assim que a cadeia alimentar funciona)  , contudo eu por exemplo era incapaz comprar um peixe vivo para alimentar um outro em cativeiro, mas cada um é como cada qual e não sou apologista de julgar ninguém.

Acima de tudo (e eu acho que se trata essencialmente de um problema cultural), temos de ser humildes e aceitar a opinião de cada um,  porque para violência verbal já basta a que somos confrontados no dia a dia.

Aqui estamos a falar de um hobby que nos dá muitas alegrias (e ás vezes desilusões que temos de encarar como desafios) e por isso aqui deve reinar a boa disposição. De resto é como diz o velho ditado português "quem está mal, mude-se".

Um resto de um bom fim de semana. :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Veja se este link ajuda (tem muitas questões colocadas sobre doenças):

LionDisFAQs

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Boas
> 
> preciso de ajuda, adquiri há algum tempo um pterois volitans na extinta loja da Redfish , adquiri já com um problema que não me preocupou na altura,a barbatana caudal está fechada e apresenta uma cor verde-amarelo fluorescente.
> Alguma dica do que possa ser?
> Ele alimenta-se bem, comida seca, Guppys e mollys essencialmente.


Meu caro amigo, já que queres uma resposta directa ao teu tópico, aí vai ela,
O facto da barbatana estar nesse estado, pode ter várias explicações, possivélmente uma infecção bacteriana.
Ao contrário do que tu dizes, esse peixe alimenta-se mal, pois comida seca, pastilhas, guppys e mollys, é tudo o que ele não encontra de certeza no seu habitat natural, e que não vai ajudar em nada á sua recuperação. Pelos vistos quando eu disse que as pessoas deviam informar-se antes de comprar certo tipos de peixes, tinha razão.
Porque é que não lhe dás umas donzelas uns palhacitos ou uns camarões de recife?
Já que lhe queres dar comida vida, então que seja em condições.
Acho que vou começar a dar aos meus cirugiões, grelos, alface, couve portuguesa.....afinal são herbivoros...Tenho 9 anos de aquariofilia marinha, como toda  gente cometi erros e de vez em quando ainda erro, pois considero este hobby uma apredizagem continua. Se queres continuar aprender e a trocar informação de experiencias tuas que podem ser uteis, acho que deves ter outro tipo de atitudes. Se não gostas de ouvir verdades, criticas e concelhos, desculpa que te diga mas estás no forum errado.
Depois desta conversa toda, não penses que estou chateado, pois isso não faz parte do meu feitio. Continuo sempre disponivel para ajudar no que souber e puder.
Um abraço.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Já agora, fica apenas uma recordação :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Meu caro amigo, já que queres uma resposta directa ao teu tópico, aí vai ela,
> O facto da barbatana estar nesse estado, pode ter várias explicações, possivélmente uma infecção bacteriana.
> Ao contrário do que tu dizes, esse peixe alimenta-se mal, pois comida seca, pastilhas, guppys e mollys, é tudo o que ele não encontra de certeza no seu habitat natural, e que não vai ajudar em nada á sua recuperação. Pelos vistos quando eu disse que as pessoas deviam informar-se antes de comprar certo tipos de peixes, tinha razão.
> Porque é que não lhe dás umas donzelas uns palhacitos ou uns camarões de recife?
> Já que lhe queres dar comida vida, então que seja em condições.
> Acho que vou começar a dar aos meus cirugiões, grelos, alface, couve portuguesa.....afinal são herbivoros...Tenho 9 anos de aquariofilia marinha, como toda  gente cometi erros e de vez em quando ainda erro, pois considero este hobby uma apredizagem continua. Se queres continuar aprender e a trocar informação de experiencias tuas que podem ser uteis, acho que deves ter outro tipo de atitudes. Se não gostas de ouvir verdades, criticas e concelhos, desculpa que te diga mas estás no forum errado.
> Depois desta conversa toda, não penses que estou chateado, pois isso não faz parte do meu feitio. Continuo sempre disponivel para ajudar no que souber e puder.
> Um abraço.


Pronto agora tenho uma resposta que me esclarece algo...
Que medicamentos conhece para essas infecções bacterianas?

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Viva Pedro,
> 
> Eu por exemplo tenho observado este post e gostei muito das respostas colocadas pelos membros em grande parte baseadas nas suas experiências.
> 
> Este hobby cresce na sua qualidade mais pela partilha de experiências, que valem mais de que qualquer estudo ou tese teórica. Daí a existência deste tipo de fóruns. 
> 
> A vida é um mar constante de aprendizagens e além do mais o "saber não ocupa espaço".
> 
> Com toda a franqueza parece-me que foi muito rude na sua resposta. Não vi ninguém a ofende-lo mas antes a partilharem consigo as suas experiências, conselhos e opiniões.
> ...


Desde já agradeço a sua disponibilidade para postar, mas se fui rude 
foi por sinceramente, acima de tudo fazerem juízos de valor sobre o que faço ou não com peixes que crio para o efeito, e não deram opiniões para ajudar a cuidar do meu peixe que acho que merece ser tratado. :Admirado: 
Que não é o comportamento mais politicamente correcto, de facto pode não ser, mas também não o será comprar peixes selvagens...que é o caso da grande maioria dos casos dos peixes de agua salgada que possuímos.

os fóruns , como bem disse são para trocar experiências e não apontar dedos, se não concordam, como você postou '"quem está mal, mude-se". :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Muito sinceramente; se nâo tem uma opinião que me sirva não postem; ok ?
> poupam-me trabalho de vos responder...



Boas

Sei muito pouco de aquariofilia marinha mas esse pouco que sei não me impede de dar a minha opinião. Para isso faço parte deste Forum. Parece que assim o não entendeste e talvez saibas mais do que eu, :yb677:  mas isso não te dá o direito de ser gosseiro e mal educado. Lamento.
A mim, de certeza, não respondes!!

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Boas
> 
> Sei muito pouco de aquariofilia marinha mas esse pouco que sei não me impede de dar a minha opinião. Para isso faço parte deste Forum. Parece que assim o não entendeste e talvez saibas mais do que eu, mas isso não te dá o direito de ser gosseiro e mal educado. Lamento.
> A mim, de certeza, não respondes!!


 :tutasla:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Pronto agora tenho uma resposta que me esclarece algo...
> Que medicamentos conhece para essas infecções bacterianas?


Boas.
Acho que já chega de discuções e é bom que as pessoas percebam que para isto funcione, por vezes temos de pensar n'aquilo que dizemos, em vez de dizer aquilo que pensamos.....mas vamos ao que interessa.
Como eu disse poderá ser uma infecção bacteriana, mas o melhor a fazer é postar uma foto, para que se possa avaliar, e se houver alguem entendido em aquariofilia veterinária poderá melhor do que ninguem recomendar o que fazer.
Em relação a medicamentos, em tempos fiz um tratamento com "cuprazim", mas como o proprio nome indica, esse medicamento tem por base cobre, o que obriga a fazer o tratamento, fora do aquário comunitário.
Mas atenção que este tipo de tratamento enfraquece o peixe, tem que ser feito com muito rigor e com a certeza que é o tratamento ideal para os sintomas que o peixe apresenta.
Falei do Cuprazim, porque foi o medicamento que utilizei, embora existam outros no mercado.
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Boas.
> Acho que já chega de discuções e é bom que as pessoas percebam que para isto funcione, por vezes temos de pensar n'aquilo que dizemos, em vez de dizer aquilo que pensamos.....mas vamos ao que interessa.
> Como eu disse poderá ser uma infecção bacteriana, mas o melhor a fazer é postar uma foto, para que se possa avaliar, e se houver alguem entendido em aquariofilia veterinária poderá melhor do que ninguem recomendar o que fazer.
> Em relação a medicamentos, em tempos fiz um tratamento com "cuprazim", mas como o proprio nome indica, esse medicamento tem por base cobre, o que obriga a fazer o tratamento, fora do aquário comunitário.
> Mas atenção que este tipo de tratamento enfraquece o peixe, tem que ser feito com muito rigor e com a certeza que é o tratamento ideal para os sintomas que o peixe apresenta.
> Falei do Cuprazim, porque foi o medicamento que utilizei, embora existam outros no mercado.
> Um abraço.


obrigado pelo conselho, amanhã ponho foto. :SbOk:

----------


## ViniciusReis

> Boas
> 
> Sei muito pouco de aquariofilia marinha mas esse pouco que sei não me impede de dar a minha opinião. Para isso faço parte deste Forum. Parece que assim o não entendeste e talvez saibas mais do que eu, mas isso não te dá o direito de ser gosseiro e mal educado. Lamento.
> A mim, de certeza, não respondes!!



o/ apoio! XD

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Boas.
> Acho que já chega de discuções e é bom que as pessoas percebam que para isto funcione, por vezes temos de pensar n'aquilo que dizemos, em vez de dizer aquilo que pensamos.....mas vamos ao que interessa.
> Como eu disse poderá ser uma infecção bacteriana, mas o melhor a fazer é postar uma foto, para que se possa avaliar, e se houver alguem entendido em aquariofilia veterinária poderá melhor do que ninguem recomendar o que fazer.
> Em relação a medicamentos, em tempos fiz um tratamento com "cuprazim", mas como o proprio nome indica, esse medicamento tem por base cobre, o que obriga a fazer o tratamento, fora do aquário comunitário.
> Mas atenção que este tipo de tratamento enfraquece o peixe, tem que ser feito com muito rigor e com a certeza que é o tratamento ideal para os sintomas que o peixe apresenta.
> Falei do Cuprazim, porque foi o medicamento que utilizei, embora existam outros no mercado.
> Um abraço.


Aqui está a foto, relembro que o peixe está assim desde que o comprei, mas o vendedor disse que passava...
na foto não se vê , mas tem também uma cor amarelo esverdeado.
Img060.jpg

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Não sendo eu um entendido em aquáriofilia veterenária, dá para ver que esse peixe não está bem de saude.
Não é só a barbatana caudal q está fechada, as peitorais tb estão um pouco caidas. Esses peixes quando se deslocam costumam faze-lo com elas abertas.
Que tamanho tem esse peixe?
Há quanto tempo está no teu aquário?
No teu aquário já teve melhoras ou pioras, ou esteve sempre assim?
Quanto tempo esteve na loja? (se for possivel saber).
Na minha opinião neste momento só lhe dava para comer, camarões vivos. Podes apanha-los vivos nas poças durante a maré vazia. Aguentam-se bastante tempo vivos dentro do aquario e servem de alimento. Devido ao facto de terem bastante casca, é um alimento rico em queratina, que é uma proteina utilizada na construção do esqueleto, e esses peixes bem precisam dela.
A cor esverdeada que tu dizes que ele tem, na minha opinião é uma infecção bacteriana.
Mas acho que só alguem entendido, pode te dar uma certeza.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Boas.
> Não sendo eu um entendido em aquáriofilia veterenária, dá para ver que esse peixe não está bem de saude.
> Não é só a barbatana caudal q está fechada, as peitorais tb estão um pouco caidas. Esses peixes quando se deslocam costumam faze-lo com elas abertas.
> Que tamanho tem esse peixe?
> Há quanto tempo está no teu aquário?
> No teu aquário já teve melhoras ou pioras, ou esteve sempre assim?
> Quanto tempo esteve na loja? (se for possivel saber).
> Na minha opinião neste momento só lhe dava para comer, camarões vivos. Podes apanha-los vivos nas poças durante a maré vazia. Aguentam-se bastante tempo vivos dentro do aquario e servem de alimento. Devido ao facto de terem bastante casca, é um alimento rico em queratina, que é uma proteina utilizada na construção do esqueleto, e esses peixes bem precisam dela.
> A cor esverdeada que tu dizes que ele tem, na minha opinião é uma infecção bacteriana.
> Mas acho que só alguem entendido, pode te dar uma certeza.


boas 

desde já agradeço a tua resposta.

Bom o peixe está no meu aquário vai para um ano e pouco e tem cerca 15 cm.
Esteve sempre assim, com esta cor esverdeada, e como me cansei de esperar e não sei onde anda quem mo vendeu...decidi pedir uma opinião aqui. :SbSourire2: 
Não sei quanto tempo esteve na loja , mas pelo o menos um mês.
Em que locais recolhes os camarões?
Como moramos perto podias me indicar os teus locais de recolha, se fizesses o favor? :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Se vai para ano e meio que está assim, então duvido que seja qualquer infecção, senão já não estava por cá.
Agora não sei mesmo o que dizer, desconheço totalmente o motivo da origem dessa cor esverdeada. Espero que não seja da convivencia clubistica :Coradoeolhos: .
Falando a sério, tens mesmo de falar com um especialista.
O facto das barbatanas estarem nesse estado, pode ser uma insuficiencia alimentar, talvez a falta de queratina, pois a base da alimentação deles são crustácios.
Quanto ao local, custumava apanha-los nas poças, magoito, ericeira, guincho, é de evitar as zonas de carcavelos, parede, oeiras etc..normalmente onde ficam poças nas rochas durante a vazante, há sempre camarões.
Com um camaroeiro e um pau para ajudar a faze-los sair dos buracos, um pouco de paciencia e dá para apanhar uns 20 ou 30. Podes pôr uns 10 dentro do aquário, e congelar os restantes. Atencão á congelação para que não fiquem colados, e embrulha-os em folha de papel de aluminio para evitar queimaduras de gelo.
Quando eu disse mais atrás que cuidar de um peixe destes não é fácil, não estava a brincar, requer alguns sacrificios.
Conclusão, mete os camaroes lá dentro e não lhe dês mais nada, e vai monitorizando se o nº de camarões diminui. Esses peixes tb não precisam de comer todos os dias, como ingerem as presas inteiras, demoram um certo tempo a digerir. O meu ex Liniatus de 8cm demorou cerca de uma semana a ser digerido (o peixe mais parecia uma femea gravida de uns 5 gemeos).
Depois disto, é aguardar melhoras.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  

Já pensaram no facto de essa atrofia vir de origem?
Ou seja...peixe nascido e criado em àquacultura ( Fazendas marinhas ) já com esse defeito genético?
Não è nada de novo...se atentar-mos no que acontece n vezes na fauna dos freshwater ( penso ser assim que se escreve).
Agora...que uns camarõeszitos na sua dieta...ao contrário de gupys e afins...seriam uma + valia...não restam dúvidas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tá visto que é uma análise para...

*Rui Ferreira de Almeida!*

Chamem-no!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Gostaria de justificar minhas observações a respeito do problema descrito pelo colega, na verdade nem precisei ver a foto do animal "alterado" uma vez que eu mesmo já havia presenciado e por consideravel espaço de tempo sua descrição.

Por favor, observem:

P. volitans em 27/8/04


P. volitans (mesmo peixe) em 22/11/04


O P. volitans era diariamente alimentado com ração industrializada seca. Com alguma frequencia recebia peixes de agua doce (3 a 4 vezes por mes) e raramente camarão de agua salgada. Desnecessário dizer que com o tempo foi definhando, até morrer.


P. antennata em 21/1/2005 (comigo desde 2000)


P. antennata em 3/4/2006 (comigo desde 2000)


P. antennata em 4/4/2006 (comigo desde 2000)



O P. antennata era alimentado a cada dois dias, com artemia, pedaços de peixes de agua salgada e/ou camarão de agua salgada.

Com essa experiencia registrada e outras observadas, digo com convicção de que o problema é alimentar, e se nada for feito a respeito, a perda do animal é inevitável.
Como cada um tem sua opinião, não vejo absolutamente nenhum problema em expor a minha.
Sou favorável a que se realizem todos os esforços para manter todos os nossos animais nas mais perfeitas condições, incluindo o habitat e alimentação. Se isso quer dizer ofereçer alimento vivo, que assim seja, ou que se abdique de ter determinados animais. Alimentar com camarão de poça vivo pode! Alimentar com artemias pode! Alimentar com rotiferos pode! 
Mas com peixes vivos, não? 
Se a restrição para alimento vivo, vale para Um deve valer para Todos. Desculpe mas essa dita ética ou moral é hipocrita.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Gostaria de justificar minhas observações a respeito do problema descrito pelo colega, na verdade nem precisei ver a foto do animal "alterado" uma vez que eu mesmo já havia presenciado e por consideravel espaço de tempo sua descrição.
> 
> Por favor, observem:
> 
> P. volitans em 27/8/04
> 
> 
> P. volitans (mesmo peixe) em 22/11/04
> 
> ...




 :Olá:  Mauricio

Se tinha algumas interrugações elas foram satisfeitas.
 :tutasla: 
um abraço


Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Lopes

Mauricio, muito obrigado pela sua explicação vou providenciar uns camarões para resolver o assunto.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Concordo com o Maurício. Provavelmente a dieta desadequada é a causa da descoloração da pele e barbatanas e mau estado geral do peixe . As carências alimentares , nomeadamente em vitaminas e minerais podem ainda provocar o enfraquecimento do sistema imunitário favorecendo o aparecimento de infecções crónicas. Os camarões vivos , pequenos caranguejos e peixes descongelados ( encontram-se à venda nas lojas - "silver sides") os quais podemos enriquecer injectando pequenas dose de vitaminas e acidos gordos ( Zoe e Zoecon da Kent marine por exemplo )( antes de os " apresentar " ( com a ajuda de um arame fino e um pouco de nylon passado pelos olhos ou pela cauda simulamos um peixe moribundo ) ao Pterois.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Concordo com o Maurício. Provavelmente a dieta desadequada é a causa da descoloração da pele e barbatanas e mau estado geral do peixe . As carências alimentares , nomeadamente em vitaminas e minerais podem ainda provocar o enfraquecimento do sistema imunitário favorecendo o aparecimento de infecções crónicas. Os camarões vivos , pequenos caranguejos e peixes descongelados ( encontram-se à venda nas lojas - "silver sides") os quais podemos enriquecer injectando pequenas dose de vitaminas e acidos gordos ( Zoe e Zoecon da Kent marine por exemplo )( antes de os " apresentar " ( com a ajuda de um arame fino e um pouco de nylon passado pelos olhos ou pela cauda simulamos um peixe moribundo ) ao Pterois.


muito obrigado pela ajuda, vou urgentemente comprar essas vitaminas e ácidos gordos, porque parece-me que o peixe cada vez está mais fraco, devo fazer esse adicionar de vitaminas e ácidos gordos num aquário á parte?
E devo adicionar cuprazim?
Já agora podia me indicar alguma loja '' silver side'' ?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> muito obrigado pela ajuda, vou urgentemente comprar essas vitaminas e ácidos gordos, porque parece-me que o peixe cada vez está mais fraco, devo fazer esse adicionar de vitaminas e ácidos gordos num aquário á parte?
> E devo adicionar cuprazim?
> Já agora podia me indicar alguma loja '' silver side'' ?




 :Olá:  Pedro

Atenção ao "Cuprazin"  :yb663: ...contem cobre que te dá cabo de tudo quanto è invertebrado e ainda de todo o sistema em geral...à excepção dos peixes.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Pedro
> 
> Atenção ao "Cuprazin" ...contem cobre que te dá cabo de tudo quanto è invertebrado e ainda de todo o sistema em geral...à excepção dos peixes.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


obrigado pela chamada de atenção , mas estou já a preparar um aquário hospital :CylFou3:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Atençao, o Cuprazin pode ser salvação ou caixão. Muito cuidado ao administrar.
Um peixe já debilidato, estressado pela captura, transferido para um "hospital" e depois ainda recebe Cuprazin pode ser fatal.
Eu tentaria de início, somente recuperar a saúde do peixe com alimentação, só isso. 
Depois de recuperado, iria analisar para confirmar a necessidade de medicação ou não.
Já me disseram aqui, que eu sou adepto do metodo natural, então vamos fazer jus a isso.
O que eu faria, seria alimentar com pedacinhos de 2 ou 3 tipos de peixes marinhos diferentes e camarão.
Só isso, sem vitaminas, nem gorduras nem nada mais, só isso.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Partilho também a minha observação desta espécie.

Sempre que mergulhei no Mar Vermelho, tive a oportunidade de observar estes magníficos peixes.
Durante o dia podemos observa-los imóveis e mesmo por vezes escondidos abrigados em fendas, não sendo visível qualquer actividade de "caça".

Apenas durante a noite os observamos em actividade predatória. 

Quando fazemos mergulho durante a noite, estes peixes acompanham-nos para todo o lado, seguindo a luz das lanternas para todo o lado.
Ao apontar a luz a um peixe mais pequeno este fica completamente imóvel, altura essa que o Petrois aproveita para "investir" sobe a presa "encadeada" pela iluminação.

A minha sugestão é de que se aproveite o período nocturno para que com a ajuda de uma lanterna estimular o instinto predatório desta magnifica espécie.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Atençao, o Cuprazin pode ser salvação ou caixão. Muito cuidado ao administrar.
> Um peixe já debilidato, estressado pela captura, transferido para um "hospital" e depois ainda recebe Cuprazin pode ser fatal.
> Eu tentaria de início, somente recuperar a saúde do peixe com alimentação, só isso. 
> Depois de recuperado, iria analisar para confirmar a necessidade de medicação ou não.
> Já me disseram aqui, que eu sou adepto do metodo natural, então vamos fazer jus a isso.
> O que eu faria, seria alimentar com pedacinhos de 2 ou 3 tipos de peixes marinhos diferentes e camarão.
> Só isso, sem vitaminas, nem gorduras nem nada mais, só isso.


Sim Maurício, também penso assim, mas como o Rui de Ferreira de Almeida é veterinário, estava só a perguntar se o conselho do Rui Machado ajudaria algo nesta patologia. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Olá 
> 
> Partilho também a minha observação desta espécie.
> 
> Sempre que mergulhei no Mar Vermelho, tive a oportunidade de observar estes magníficos peixes.
> Durante o dia podemos observa-los imóveis e mesmo por vezes escondidos abrigados em fendas, não sendo visível qualquer actividade de "caça".
> 
> Apenas durante a noite os observamos em actividade preparatória. 
> 
> ...


Bom conselho :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu não usava medicação e muito menos cobre. As vitaminas e acidos gordos não uso na água ( desperdício e poluente ) , mas sim na comida , neste caso injectado-as no peixe descongelado . Os "silver side" são uns peixinhos prateados parecidos com peixe rei ou petinga pequena.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a Todos
Tem cuidado também para não dares uma sobre dosagem, de vitaminas ao peixe, pois, isso pode ser fatal tenta que o Rui te dê um conselho quanto a quantidades e período de "medicação".
Um abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Rui, estes peixinhos (silver side), são de agua doce ou salgada?

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Sim Maurício, também penso assim, mas como o Rui de Ferreira de Almeida é veterinário, estava só a perguntar se o conselho do Rui Machado ajudaria algo nesta patologia.


Boas Pedro.
Atenção que eu falei no cuprazim, caso houvesse necessidade de um tratamento devido a uma infecção bacteriana.
Mas visto que o problema do peixe é devido a uma alimentação defecitária, não vejo nessecidade de estar a fazer um tratamento, até porque isso iría enfraquecer mais ainda o peixe.
Exprimenta apenas mudar a alimentação.
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Eu não usava medicação e muito menos cobre. As vitaminas e acidos gordos não uso na água ( desperdício e poluente ) , mas sim na comida , neste caso injectado-as no peixe descongelado . Os "silver side" são uns peixinhos prateados parecidos com peixe rei ou petinga pequena.


onde posso encontrar esses peixes aqui em Lisboa? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Maurício, são peixinhos de água salgada . Quando eu tinha a Reefdiscus comprava da SFBB ( San Francisco Bay Brand ) , mas penso que existem outras marcas de congelados que têm estes peixes. 
O cuprazin é usado para infecções de protozoários ( Ictio e Amyloodinium) e não para infecções bacterianas . 
Todos os tratamentos devem ser feitos em aquários hospital. Se não houver uma suspeita muito forte ou preferivelmente um diagnóstico , os tratamentos não devem ser feitos . O stress de captura do peixe , a adptação ao aquário hospital e o tratamento em si podem ser o ultimo empurrão para a morte. Não adianta tratar peixes muito debilitados que não comem há vários dias . Mais vale fazer quarentena e/ou tratamento prevetivo antes da introdução do peixe.
O doseamento das vitaminas não é fácil nem uma ciência exacta, mas muitas marcas recomendam a quantidade por gr de comida ou de peso do peixe . Geralmente a janela teraputica das vitaminas é grande permitindo uma sobredosagem sem, consequençias. è muito interessante a injecção intramuscular de vitamina B12 como estimulante do apetite em peixes ( nos que tenham dimensões para isso ).
Existem também uns camarões médios ( Krill grande) que os Pterois aceitam bem depois de habituados. São muito energéticos e ricos em ácidos gordos essenciais .
Atenção que eu não tenho nenhuma especialização ou formação especifica sobre medicina de peixes ornamentais . Existe um colega meu no oceanário muito mais habilitado do que eu .

----------


## Pedro Lopes

> Viva.
> 
> Resolvi o problema. Fui à loja onde o comprei, e comprei uns peixes congelados (250Gr. -> 10). Já comeu e ficou engasgado ...


Boas Bruno

podias por foto da embalagem, por favor?
é da marca Gama?
Está escrito na embalagem o site deles?

----------


## Pedro Lopes

é com muita tristeza que informo que o peixe faleceu, mas quero desde já agradeçer a todos o tempo dispendido, não voltarei a cometer o mesmo erro... :yb620:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Lamento, as vezes aprendemos as lições pagando um preço muito alto. Desejo que tenha muito boa sorte numa próxima oportunidade.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> é com muita tristeza que informo que o peixe faleceu, mas quero desde já agradeçer a todos o tempo dispendido, não voltarei a cometer o mesmo erro...


Boas Pedro.
Lamento....paciencia, espero que para a proxima tenhas mais sorte.
Resta-nos retirar d'aqui algo de positivo, que é aprender sempre algo, mesmo que para isso, tenhamos que passar por momentos menos bons.
Fica bem  :SbOk: 
Um abraço.

----------

